# Mk4 radio in mk3 ipod integration?



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

hey guys i have 96 mk3 gti with a mk4 radio out of a passat b5 or 5.5
light up red and blue.I was wondering if anyone knows which kit is good for me to intergate a ipod into my car?id like to see the track name on the radio and also control the ipod from the radio if possible.I willing to compromise and just control the ipod from the radio but not see the track.but the control from the radio is a must.anyone know which kit i need?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Mk4 radio in mk3 ipod integration? (Racer16)*

your least expensive option is:








Precision Interface Electronics, PIE's, NEW Apple iPod Interfaces will allow the factory radio to charge and control your iPod. Unlike other iPod interfaces for the car, the PIE iPod Interface will give you full control of iPod including direct playlist access, random play mode and even scan functions through the OEM radio. No need to fumble with your Apple iPod for any reason, you can stow your iPod in a non-visible location and enjoy hours of music. With the PIE iPod Interface, you can listen to, charge, and control your Apple iPod (3G, 4G and Mini) through the CD changer controls of your OEM radio. Simply plug the iPod into the provided dock cable, stow your iPod out of site, and enjoy your iPod music library. Control of the iPod is now accomplished through the CD changer/steering wheel controls of your OEM radio eliminating the need to fumble with the iPod while driving. The PIE iPod Interface allows track up / down, fast-forward, rewind, direct playlist access, and shuffle functions. The interface also allows "fast track" (rapid track up and down) and "bank select" (select banks of 99 songs) for more rapid navigation through your iPod music collection. Simply configure your favorite iPod music into 6 indentifiable playlists. You can then select these playlists using the disc select functions of your OEM radio. Each playlist is seen as a disc to the OEM radio and has the capacity to hold up to 9,999 songs! -- The white iPod cable is 4 feet long.

otherwise the oem unit, or the Dension ice link will provide the functions you desire, although at higher prices
any of these interfaces will connect directly into the back of the radio and will not require the stock cd changer harness which you most likely don't have if you've transplanted the radio
for additional info check out the ipod thread I've made in the mk3 forum if you want a dash mount


----------

